# My new German Red



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

This is my new 8 month old German Red. He's about 2.5" and colouring up beautifully. He's now developing an awesome blue on his face and is showing great potential. Can't wait to see him full grown.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

That is a beautiful peacock. Where did you get him?
--
Paul


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

*RE: German Red*

Thanks, he is beautiful. I just got him from a local guy here in Scarborough. Not a breeder he only had this male along with 2 breeding females and about 35 Demasoni juveniles that he plans to breed so he was getting rid of the peacocks for $60.00 for the 3. Not a bad deal


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I think that's a great deal. 
I used to own a Super Red and I paid $75 for a single male. See attached picture of him before I sold him and shut down that tank.
--
Paul


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

*RE: German Red*

Yup it sure was pretty. I hope the face on mine blues up like the one in your pic. He's still quite young so I remain hopeful but already very satisfied


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice fish Sheff. What are feeding him?

Here is a picture of one of the ones I had.


----------

